# Coffee Queen Thermos M - Brew guide?



## TCR (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

Anyone have any experience with these batch brewers? Things to look out for or best ways to brew? How can I incorporate a bloom etc?

I believe its a manual switch.

Thanks


----------



## TCR (Nov 20, 2016)




----------

